# Obsession: Radical Islam's War Against the West



## pardus (Nov 25, 2008)

Watch this, *WATCH THIS*, *WATCH THIS!*

This is required watching people, you NEED to see this!



www.ObsessionTheMovie.com


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 26, 2008)

Ordered mine just now.


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2008)

I seen it through netflix.  :2c:


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 26, 2008)

The people that need to see it won't bother.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 26, 2008)

Just added to my Netflix queue. Thumbs up for the recommendation.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep.  We've discussed this before, as well.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10673&highlight=obsession


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 26, 2008)

Told ya T.....It did not tell me anything I did not know already but it was put together nicely....it is just an isolated incident.LOL


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 26, 2008)

Putting it in the netflix queue and moving it to the top.

LL


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Told ya T.....It did not tell me anything I did not know already but it was put together nicely....it is just an isolated incident.LOL



Yeah, I know this stuff but I needed reminding, I get caught up sometimes in all the BS that surrounds the subject and get distracted from the reality of what is going on.

Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 26, 2008)

T- you are just an alarmist, I mean just like those people that said the Bolsheviks and the Fascists would take control of countries, y'know the people that said communism was a threat.  Jeez guys, we're talking about the religion of peace.:doh::doh:


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 26, 2008)

Do I have to watch this T ?? I'm kinda drunk right now. :)


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 26, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Do I have to watch this T ?? I'm kinda drunk right now. :)


 

Yes bitch


----------



## peefyloo (Nov 26, 2008)

I actually got this in the mail a few weeks ago for free. Everyone one my block got it.

It's interesting I guess. To me its just usual propaganda bullshit


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2008)

peefyloo said:


> I actually got this in the mail a few weeks ago for free. Everyone one my block got it.
> 
> It's interesting I guess. To me its just usual propaganda bullshit



propaganda bullshit?

How so?


----------



## peefyloo (Nov 26, 2008)

In my opinion, the movie tried to make believe believe that Islam is a horrible religion. It portrays them as evil and most, if not all, radicals. A lot of people talk about some of the groups hating on non-islams. This video is the same thing... just hating on Islam instead of the "western beliefs".

A form of hate propaganda I guess. As in "propaganda intended to degrade, intimidate, or incite violence or prejudicial action against a person or group of people based on their *race*, gender, age, *ethnicity*, *nationality*, *religion*, sexual orientation, gender identity, disability, language ability, *ideology*, social class, occupation, etc..."

I am totally against the radical islams, they can all burn in hell with the 72 virgin hairy men. But most of the TRUE Islams, are decent people.


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2008)

You need to watch the doco again if that is what you took from it, you missed a huge part of the message and who was telling the message.

Half the speakers were Muslims, they talked a lot about how this was militant Islams highjacking of the religion, there were scenes of Muslims protesting against terrorists, there was a disclaimer right at the start of the doco stating this was not about all Muslims but only about the fundementalist fuck stains.





peefyloo said:


> In my opinion, the movie tried to make believe believe that Islam is a horrible religion. It portrays them as evil and most, if not all, radicals. A lot of people talk about some of the groups hating on non-islams. This video is the same thing... just hating on Islam instead of the "western beliefs".
> 
> A form of hate propaganda I guess. As in "propaganda intended to degrade, intimidate, or incite violence or prejudicial action against a person or group of people based on their *race*, gender, age, *ethnicity*, *nationality*, *religion*, sexual orientation, gender identity, disability, language ability, *ideology*, social class, occupation, etc..."
> 
> I am totally against the radical islams, they can all burn in hell with the 72 virgin hairy men. But most of the TRUE Islams, are decent people.


----------



## peefyloo (Nov 26, 2008)

I know they mentioned it, i remember the little statement that had in the beginning, and I'm aware of the Muslim speakers, but most of the people I have talked to about it always point out how "Them Muslim bastards are evil bastards". The rest of the movie seemed to degrade an entire faith community.

Like I said, its only my opinion.

I loved how I got a little postcard about McCain with it too, days before the election.


----------



## pardus (Nov 26, 2008)

Fair enough. :)

If you still have it and don't want it, I'll glady take if off your hands.


----------



## peefyloo (Nov 26, 2008)

I threw it out 

I'm sure there is probably a website that will send you a free copy. They did that with that "Zeitgeist" movie.


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 26, 2008)

x SF med said:


> T- you are just an alarmist, I mean just like those people that said the Bolsheviks and the Fascists would take control of countries, y'know the people that said communism was a threat.  Jeez guys, we're talking about the religion of peace.:doh::doh:


  Yeah, yeah....  And this all comes from a guy who moved the the 'left coast' to be closer with his kind!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 27, 2008)

Ben-
I don't remember sending you that pic.  I barely remember that party, she ruined the virgin scarifice, she wasn't...


----------



## Brooklynben (Nov 27, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Ben-
> I don't remember sending you that pic.  I barely remember that party, she ruined the virgin scarifice, she wasn't...


 Yeah and because of it, you bastards took your frustrations out on poor Barbie.... just because you knew she was an anatomically challenged mutant and therefore be guaranteed to serve your evil purpose.  That was just plain wrong 
Poor Barbie.... got F***ed, but never laid.





If it wasn't for the fact that we're getting ready to unleash you Trolls on a particular nuclear program that's dedicated to spreading more 'peace and love' around, you guys wouldn't get away with half the crap you do. ;)

Mickey Mouse now has death fatwas against him (death?:doh:) , they caught the "spy squirrels" we tried to infiltrate earlier and they've recently discovered our "spy pigeons with invisible wires on their feet".  So we have big hopes for you Trolls.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2008)

x SF med said:


> she ruined the virgin scarifice, she wasn't...



Sorry couldn't help myself!


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 29, 2008)

*Bump*

and here's a wide open door for them, also...(it ain't just hispanics coming across).

http://www.borderinvasionpics.com/media.html


----------



## SFPR7H@k3r (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking for it , @ torrents..


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 16, 2009)

*The Third Jihad*

There's a sequel...

http://www.thethirdjihad.com/911stream/911stream.php


----------



## amjonesbones@hotmail.com (Dec 30, 2009)

I have (back in 2007) and lost track of my copy that was well worn out before I left OEF.  It's real ... "Wake Up, America!"  And what next?


----------



## boomgoesthedynamite (Jul 12, 2011)

Ordering mine on Friday when I get paid


----------

